# احتاج الى المساعه فى مجال الدهانات



## عيدعبدالغنى (19 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
انا اريد عمل مشروع صغير وهو صناعه المعجون والبلاستك الاقتصادى فى مصر واريد المساعده فى هذا المجال مع العلم بانه مشروع صغير جدا والبلاستك والمعجون اقتصادى فقط وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (20 سبتمبر 2012)

استاذنا الفاضل مش فاهم انت محتاج دراسة جدوى يعنى حسابات ولا تركيبات الاتنين موجودين ان شاء الله والله يوفقك بس ضرورى تدرس السوق كويس لان البيع وتحصيل الفلوس اهم من حمل هموم الانتاج والتركيبات


----------



## عيدعبدالغنى (20 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى عبد القادر انا اريد ان اسال على التركيب اولا ثانيا السعر التقريبى للمنتج ثالثا تكون التركيبه اقتصاديه لطلب السوق والتركيبه يريت تكون لعمل 200 كيلو مثلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (21 سبتمبر 2012)

اذا حضرتك فاهم كيمياء الدهانات ومحتاج فقط التركيبات ان شاء الله اكتبها لك لكن لو حبيت اشرح لك نظرية الدهانات والالوان وفائدة كل خامه ونقدر نستبدلها بايه وهكذا انا اتمنى الاتصال بى لانى بصراحة ماليش فى التكنولوجيا الحديثة الموضوع سهل مش محتاج مجهود كبير لاسيما ان السوق المصرى خاصة بيقبل جوده قليله الواحد بيقول الكلام ده وهو مكسوف والله لكن بمجهودات الاخوة القائمين على المنتدى وبعض الضمير نامل ان ترتقى مصر والعالم العربى فى جودة الانتاج


----------



## عيدعبدالغنى (22 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ياخى ما اجمل العبارات من فمك تجاه الشعوب العربيه والله ياخى انت ملئت قلبى بالحب تجاه جميع البلدان العربيه فانا اناشد دائما بالوحده الوطنيه ومجهود علماء الامه فى التوصل لهذه الوحده بارك الله فيك اخى الحبيب لاانك هونت الصعاب وان شاء الله نتواصل دائما فى الخير


----------

